# Drip Irrigation for garden



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

I currently have a 16' x 8' garden framed in my back yard. Years past, I was using a drip hose that I would snake through the dirt/bury between my vegetables so they would get water. This hose was hooked to a garden hose which ran to my spigot where I have a B-hyve Bluetooth Hose Faucet Timer which automatically turned on and off the hose for daily watering.

My drip hose broke, and wondering if anyone has any experience with the Drip irrigation watering kits (HD has a few, along with amazon). Thinking of trying one out this year for my garden (as they seem to be a bit more functional and neater to setup / partition my garden into parts).

Those with gardens, any opinions, or what are you using for watering? I am afraid my backyard sprinkler doesn't do that great of job.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I use drip emitters, bubblers, and many other drip accessories from Rainbird. I have about 600 ft of tubing. Works awesome.


----------



## Michael58 (Aug 16, 2020)

I haven't used a kit, but I've always bought the individual parts. Sometimes different brands can be much cheaper than Rain Bird also. You might try looking at places like sprinklerwarehouse.com or dripdepot.com...


----------

